# guppy momma soon?



## chknjetski (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I know that there are thousands of resources for finding the answer to this question, but I thought I would like to get the opinion of some who have personally experienced this.

Any idea when this baby is going to drop? I have had guppies for a few weeks and it seems that the females are perpetually ready to pop out some fry according to pictures I have seen online, yet, nothing happens!

Thanks!


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Well there's no doubt she's pregnant although I do not know the estimation time for fry arrival


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It matters what temp the water is, how clean the water is, and if she's getting enough food. Female guppies can sort of control when they drop. Give it pristine water that is about 78 and good food, and she'll drop anytime.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

From the photo I would say she has a bit longer to go. If you look close at the dark spot you can actually see movement inside when it gets close. Her body near the dark spot or gravid spot will extend out a bit further and not have such a round look to it. It will kind of have a second bump near the anal fin.
When they do give birth it is not uncommon for other fish in the tank to eat them up. So watch plants and the gravel closely to try and spot fry.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Her spot isn't really that dark, and her belly has not squared off yet. So she has got a while.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have had females drop where the spot is not that large.


----------



## chknjetski (Nov 19, 2012)

Look at what I found when I got home from work...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yay! How cute. Now the fun begins.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Congrats.


----------



## Biffle16 (May 2, 2012)

They actually look older, not transparent and large eyeballs...Have fun, they are very neat to watch as the colors come as they grow....enjoy
:fish:


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Have fun with those fry!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

